# Growing Out Curly/Poodle Coat???



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with a very curly/poodle type coat? I'd like to let Scooter's hair grow a bit and see what happens but if it will never "fall" then I'll just have him clipped to save him, and me, the aggravation of keeping longer hair mat free.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have any experience with this at all Ann....but I would guess it will curl and form cords very easily? I have seen pictures of a corded poodle before...but I am not sure whether it does that automatically or not.....I bet Julia would know?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't want him to cord! I guess I'll just watch to see what happens and if it starts to look too bad we'll have him cut down.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Might as well try and see what happens. Be sure to post photos as you go.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, both my boys are pretty curly, but I don't think as curly as scooter...but two things I found help (as I too am trying to grow them out) eqyss survivor really relaxes the wave-- and it is important to blow dry letting the heat straighten the coat a bit.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I had to give up on Hobbes growing out. The groomer calls him a wooly bear. I too am not a fan of cords but that would be the only way his curly dense coat could be long.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

How long have you let his coat grow out before? Or have you always kept in short. I'd be interesting to see if he cords.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the cords! You should do it, Ann...he'll be the forum rasta dog


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, I have had several poodles over the years and I always kept them clipped. Poodles hair is made to pouf out and as far I know that is what they will always do even when long. You could try blowing it out and brushing at the same time to pull the curl out but in our GA humidity it might just curl back up again! But, you might as well try it just to satisfy yourself - you can always cut it later!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I have both a cotton coat havanese and a poodle. Their hair does not cord naturally or even puff out without lots of brushing. What it does is mat. all the time. I choose to spend our time playing with the dogs not worrying about their hair.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We laugh about his "fro" (afro), because that's what his hair looks like. I can brush it as it seems the only place he mats is on his feet and legs.

He's long now, quite poofy, and it's cute. DH is out of town and will probably say it's time for a grooming appt. when he gets home and sees Scooter. I just want to see what happens if we let it grow a bit.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, I have no experience but I would let him grow a while and see what happens. He is so cute and full of life the way he is. How long are his ears, do they ever go straight? Like Kathy said with our rain and humidity, blowing him out would only last a short time.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Ann,

I definitely think you should give it a try and grow out scooter's hair. One thing I will guarantee is that no dog cords on its' own and it requires help and daily separting these cords. I believe that's how puli cord as well, with daily help from their humans.  If you keep on top of his brushing, by that I mean daily, it will really be easy and save you and Scooter a lot of time in the long run. 

Good luck.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

His ears are curly but it does hang straight down and they're easy to brush. I think I will give it a try and see how it goes!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, we need a picture of him today!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't have any experience with curly coated Havs, but my guess is that he will get "thick" looking. The coat will grow outward all the way around. I highly doubt he would cord, especially since you'll be grooming him regularly anyway.

Depending on his latest cut (the shape of it), he will probably look more like a dark Bichon Frise.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

After shaving both boys down in November I can see just how different Milo and Bailey's coats are. I always knew they were polar opposites in so many ways but cut short the very wavy, thick coated Bailey and the straighter (still a little wavy) Milo don't look "coiffed" unless I blow them dry. Personally I'm okay with it either way.

I would give it a shot and see how he looks as time goes by. That's what I'm doing with the boys. I must say though that my life and theirs is so much easier since they were cut down. Grooming had become a nightmare for all of us, now I just run a comb and/or brush through them every few days and they're good to go (aside from top knots every morning).


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ann, whatever he will look darling I am sure. You can try now and cut him back in the summer, if you need too..send us some photos!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Ann, try it! As long as you don't let him get matted what can you lose?

Lulu's coat is really weird. She has soft wavy, silky curls on her sides and legs and it is easy to comb. Her back is another story. I am trying to let it grow out too but when I keep her combed she looks like the hunch back of Notre Dame! A big walking POOF!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Yeah Ann, try it! As long as you don't let him get matted what can you lose?
> 
> Lulu's coat is really weird. She has soft wavy, silky curls on her sides and legs and it is easy to comb. Her back is another story. I am trying to let it grow out too but when I keep her combed she looks like the hunch back of Notre Dame! A big walking POOF!


You just described Evye. Her first half is wavy and silky and the rear half is wirey, coarse, cottony and just POOFY. Looks like I have 2 different dogs glued together. Don't tell her I said that, ok?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmm Sharlene, maybe we could get them together and produce one all silky one............or one BIGGER poof! lol


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm just wondering what am I doing to the front half of her that I'm not doing to the rear half.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

My Pixie's coat is very curly. I keep her in a puppy cut now as it's easier for the both of us. I had her coat out to over 2 inches at one time but it mats easy. She plays alot outside and rakes in the grass and "stuff". I try to run my fingers thru her coat during the many times a day she is on my lap. It was also hard to keep the hair on her face out of her eyes as it never really laid down. So it's puppy cut for me....I mean for Pixie! LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's my Scooter Mutt, not sure how much longer I can stand his hair this long!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Scooter looks great Ann....hang in there!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ann, I believe that Scooter and my Lily have the same coat. Although the hair on her face and tail appear to be straighter, her body coat literally "twists" I think she could cord herself just by having her hair grow!! 
I always keep her short cause I could never brush or comb through her "twists" If you grow out Scooter keep me advised, I would be curious to see how he does.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww...Scooter looks like a fluffy little teddy bear.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly wrote:* "Depending on his latest cut (the shape of it), he will probably look more like a dark Bichon Frise." *

That's exactly what I was going to say. I'm sure he'd be poofier all around if you let it grow longer. It can't hurt to try !


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That first photo is hysterical Marj!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, Scooter is such a cutie, I would let it grow as long as it is manageable. If it becomes more work for you and painful to Scooter, you will know the growing out idea is not working. You may find it is not nearly as bad as you thought it would be. Like all hair styles that in between short and long is “not our best look”.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's the plan Sandi, if it gets to be hard to manage he'll get a haircut. Fun to watch them change though.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ann, I think it will really depend upon the texture of his coat. He may be easy to take care of, the curls don't necessarily mean he will mat. I am glad you are going to give it a try and see. He is cute as a button as he is now.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> That first photo is hysterical Marj!


I'm luvin' your sense of humour Marj!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes body is very curly but his face, ears and tail are straight. Every time I bring him to the groomer I say keep his face full but he comes back with the smallest little head. I think it may be that she cuts/shaves between his eyes and that makes his nose look small?? I don't know maybe I'm crazy. Is it normal to cut / shave that area or let it grow out? Any face pictures after grooming would help thanks.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

One more thing that picture with the pink toy is him as a puppy before all the curls and grooming. I can't figure out what looks different when he come back from the groomer. When you groom the beard area do you cut straight like bangs and how about the ears? Just trying to figure out what I prefer.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Scooter would look mahvelous with a fro like that first picture! It would make a great addition to this year's forum calendar. :biggrin1: Of course, then you'd have people saying "THAT'S a Havanese??" :suspicious:

Doesn't that photo remind you of Richard Simmons?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ok Marj, the Richard Simmons thing put me over the edge. I gave him a haircut today! Last night I was brushing them all out and he doesn't really have mats but it's just too difficult to brush through. I used my new grooming table and clipper and it was fun! I did ok, he really looks better in person than the photo shows.

He was nervous on the grooming table but didn't try to jump, I didn't even use the harness.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh he is so cute! good job. DH keeps hinting that he wants me to get the boys cut down. I think he thinks it's just any day now before I put them in topknots.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good for you Ann. Great job.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Scooter is so cute! Either coat-style, I just want to snuggle him. This whole thread has me cracking up.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He is so cute either way Ann...you got to want to give him kisses!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter is cute any way his hair is cut. Good for you to give grooming a try.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We remodeled the laundry room when we moved in 5 years ago and I told Gavin I need to remodel it again to fit my grooming stuff in there. I want a big tub to bathe dogs too. The look I got scared the hell out of me!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ann...I think Scooter would look adorable no matter how long his hair is. You did a great job! He really has such gorgeous colouring 



Missy said:


> Oh he is so cute! good job. DH keeps hinting that he wants me to get the boys cut down. I think he thinks it's just any day now before I put them in topknots.


Hey now....you can't quit on me now! :suspicious:

My DH loves the long hair so he grudgingly accepts the 'girly bows'....as long as they're manly colours. It also cracks me up when he's talking to one of them and can't see their eyes....he's never sure if they're paying attention


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Scooter's face has so much personality built into it...you must never have to wonder what he's thinking. I've got to get a set up like that. Good job!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, you did a great job. Scooter is adorable and his color has stayed such a rich dark color. Are you keeping the other 2 in long coats? BTW, I love that table!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm trying to keep them long, Gavin was so disappointed when I had Murphy cut a little bit so we're trying to grow them out. Gracie is definitely blowing coat though, I can just tug on her a little and get so much loose hair. I can't imagine her cut short so we'll try to get through it without a cut. I shaved their bellies yesterday, that made me so nervous, and trimmed their feet. 

At first I felt as if I spent a lot on the equipment but the cost of the grooming table and dryer would be what it would cost to have them groomed twice. If I can keep this up I'll really end up saving quite a bit of money. Money I'll end up spending on other dog stuff, I'm sure! :biggrin1:

I was a bit nervous but I had fun doing it, it felt good to care for them myself.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> We remodeled the laundry room when we moved in 5 years ago and I told Gavin I need to remodel it again to fit my grooming stuff in there. I want a big tub to bathe dogs too. The look I got scared the hell out of me!


I was just admiring your laundry room and how niceit is with room for the table and all. Mine is only large enough for the washer, dryer, and a water heater--no more room! I completely understand though. I would LOVE a nice deep sink to bathe mine too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I moved my laundry sorters out of the way, that's where they go so they were in the hallway. Next time I'll make sure I'm not trying to do laundry at the same time I'm doing dogs! That made it hard.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> At first I felt as if I spent a lot on the equipment but the cost of the grooming table and dryer would be what it would cost to have them groomed twice. If I can keep this up I'll really end up saving quite a bit of money. Money I'll end up spending on other dog stuff, I'm sure! :biggrin1:
> 
> I was a bit nervous but I had fun doing it, it felt good to care for them myself.


Ann, I'm proud of you, you've come a very long way. Always remember the hair grows back, if you do make a mistake. Look at some of the bad hair cuts forum member have paid for.

When I spend money on the girls I feel the same way as you. I justify it by saying I do my own grooming. In the almost 3 years of having Smarty and 1 year with Galen, I could have spent thousands on groomers. Right?

I want the laundry sink with a drop down hinged table top in my laundry room. The grooming arm would be attached to the shelf above the table top. That way I could wash, drop down the table, dry and groom and have the total mess in one location. When not in use for the dogs, the table would serve for folding laundry. I've designed it now to just get Dh on board for the plumber, the rest he can do.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL I didn't mean to scare you into cutting Scooter's hair, Ann! Oh man, it was kind of weird that I got Richard Simmons in my head and couldn't shake that image! LMBO Scooter is just so darn cute. I totally love his white socks. 

I have never regretted getting my grooming table. I only used the noose twice so the arm is somewhere in the garage, but the dogs are good about me doing what I have to do . Sammy hates getting his butt looked at, combed, trimmed so he's always trying to twist and turn. I'm bigger than him, so I win every time. :biggrin1: My table is permanently set up in the family room dsntrs. I can watch t.v., chat with Ralph and/or the family and it's right next to the garage where I use my deep laundry sink to wash Ricky and Sammy. I do put it out of the way once in a blue moon when I need space.

I hope Grace's blowing coat stage doesn't get too crazy. That's when all we want to do is get at it with a shaver and cut the whole coat off! :frusty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> I want the laundry sink with a drop down hinged table top in my laundry room. The grooming arm would be attached to the shelf above the table top. That way I could wash, drop down the table, dry and groom and have the total mess in one location. When not in use for the dogs, the table would serve for folding laundry. I've designed it now to just get Dh on board for the plumber, the rest he can do.


Sandi, I LOVE that plan!! What a great idea.... Now, I've just got to hope I eventually have a laundry room big enough for that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Sammy hates getting his butt looked at, combed, trimmed so he's always trying to twist and turn. I'm bigger than him, so I win every time. :biggrin1:


I don't know if it would work for Sammy, but Kodi tries the sit-down thing when I work on his butt too. I've found that I can slip my left forearm under him right in front of his hind legs, and left his hind legs just slightly off the table. I also use that hand to hold his tail to the side, out of the way. Then I have my right hand free to do whatever needs to be done. Works great, and he doesn't seem to be able to wriggle out of this hold. (of course, left handers would need to reverse the procedure!)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, so do you guys do the anal glands thing yourself too? I just can't imagine doing that myself uke:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Sammy hates getting his butt looked at, combed, trimmed so he's always trying to twist and turn. I'm bigger than him, so I win every time. :biggrin1: My table is permanently set up in the family room dsntrs. I can watch t.v., chat with Ralph and/or the family and it's right next to the garage where I use my deep laundry sink to wash Ricky and Sammy. I do put it out of the way once in a blue moon when I need space.


Marj, I'm in the same boat with Marley. He'e got his mind set not to let me take care of anything near his butt. I use my grooming arm and fix the noose around his hips to keep him from sitting down while I comb out his back side and do any clipping that needs to be done. He won't even let another dog sniff his butt! :suspicious:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Ok, so do you guys do the anal glands thing yourself too? I just can't imagine doing that myself uke:


Kodi hasn't needed it at this point, and my understanding is that it isn't a problem for all dogs... keep the glands emptied themselves when they have a bowel movement. We'll deal with it when the time comes, but I certainly wouldn't do it without first having a lesson from our vet!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Ok, so do you guys do the anal glands thing yourself too? I just can't imagine doing that myself uke:


Me either.uke:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Ok, so do you guys do the anal glands thing yourself too? I just can't imagine doing that myself uke:


If that becomes necessary, you can bet I'll be paying someone to do it! There isn't enough soap or hand sanitizer in the world to make me feel clean after that.
uke:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, I do something very similar myself. It helps to have two hands! lol Yep, he keeps trying to sit down too. Christy, I have the noose, but am too lazy to actually pull it out of the garage and use it. It really is only the butt that Sammy hates to have combed, but he's small and with one arm under him and elbow keeping his head away, I get it done in a few seconds. 

Ann, you crack me up!!! LMBO 

No, Kim, I wouldn't express the anal glands unless they are really swollen and Santos is dragging his butt a lot. Even then, you have to know what you're doing so it doesn't hurt the dog.


----------

